# دروس في الهندسة الغذائية !!



## وريث القيسين (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنّى أن تكونوا في تمام الصحة والعافية

بما أنّني مهندسٌ غذائي

سأعطيكم دروساً فيها

فاسألُ الله أن يعينني عليكم

وأريدُ منكم التفاعل

إنّني سأفضلُ أشغالي عليكم

فارجو أن لايذهبي تعبي سُدى

وارجو من الإدارة شيئين :

أن ترسل رسالة لكلّ الأعضاء حول هذا الموضوع

والشيء الثاني أن ثتبت الموضوع 

لأنّني سأتكلّم عن علمٍ لا أدري متى ينتهي

..

فارجو من الجميع التشجيع لي لأُقدّم الأحسن

ولو لم أرى تفاعلاً وأسئلة تريدون الإجابة عليها لقلّ جهدي وعطائي

علماً الأسئلة التي توجهونا علي بعد كلّ درس سأجيبُ ماستطعت لأنّني لازلتُ طالباً ولا أمتلك الخبرة الكافية

ولكنّني داخل في تحديٍّ كبير - 


..

لن أطيل عليكم

فانتظروني هنا دوماً والسّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






... وريثكـ


----------



## وردة الحب (6 أبريل 2011)

اوكي نحنو باانتظار جديدك 
الله يوفقك وواصل يالغلا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (6 أبريل 2011)

Waiting and thank u


----------



## تامر. (6 أبريل 2011)

بالرغم من تواضع فكرتي عن مجال الهندسة الغذائيّة .
إلا أنني أشعر أنه مجال ممتع .
:2:
بانتظار ما لديك .


----------



## الاخت الوفية (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي وريث القيسين
نحن بإنتظار الدروس
أعتقد الهندسة الغذائية لها صلة بالهندسة الكيميائية 
من حيث تصميم المعدات اللازمة بالصناعة
وفقك الله​


----------



## اتامر (6 أبريل 2011)

ارجو ارسال برنامج حساب كمية الماء التي يحتاجها 1طن تبريد


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 أبريل 2011)

أشكركم على الردود المشجعة فهذا يعطيني حافزاً أن أقدّم أكثر مالدي

يعطيكم العافية وبإذن الله سأكون عند حسن الظنّ بكم

وأشكر الإدارة على هذه الثقة العظيمة بي



تامر. قال:


> بالرغم من تواضع فكرتي عن مجال الهندسة الغذائيّة .
> إلا أنني أشعر أنه مجال ممتع .
> :2:
> بانتظار ما لديك .


 

أخي الكريم :

ألم تفكر في الأكل الذي تأكله

ألم تفكر كيف تمّ تصنيعة وماهي الأجهزة التي صنّعت ذلك

ألم تفكر أنّ تلك المواد الغذائية أتت عبث

فهناك جودة واختبارات جودة لتصل إلى المستهلك بأمان

ألم تسمع عن " عضو في هيئة الدواء والغذاء "

أخي الكريم زور هذا الموقع علّه يفيدك كثيراً

وهو موقع الأعضاء العالميين في منظمة الغذاء


تقديري لك أخي تامر





... وريثكـ


----------



## hmozek (6 أبريل 2011)

*بالانتظار*

:2:وجبة يسيل لها اللعاب ونحن بالانتظار:2:


----------



## تامر. (6 أبريل 2011)

وريث القيسين قال:


> أخي الكريم :
> 
> ألم تفكر في الأكل الذي تأكله
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي وريث .
متابع معك بإذن الله المعلومات التي ستتفضل بطرحها علينا .


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 أبريل 2011)

تامر. قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي وريث .
> متابع معك بإذن الله المعلومات التي ستتفضل بطرحها علينا .


 

أهلاً بك مرّة أخرى

أنا سعيدٌ بك ياصديقي

فالمعلومات التي ذكرتها لاتخصك فقط

بل تخص الذين لايعلمون عن هذا التخصص


تقديري لك اخي تامر






... وريثكـ


----------



## إسلام علي (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن أكثر من المحمر والمشمر لو سمحت


----------



## freemanghassan (6 أبريل 2011)

فكرة حلوة جدا 

جزاك الله كل خير مسبقا وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## paco de lucia (6 أبريل 2011)

اخي انا كلي شغف وتشوق بانتظار معلوماتك ودروسك 

بارك الله فيك وبأمثالك


----------



## sosohoho (6 أبريل 2011)

هل تحتوي على موكولات امريكية ..................مثل autodesk ................... نحن ننتظر شكرا لك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ,حسنا نحن في انتظار الهندسة الغذائية وساسبقك لذالك .يستحسن ان تاكل الفواكه قبل اي وجبة ب20د ستعمل على حماية المعدة وحتى في القران الكريم ياتي ذكر الفواكه قبل الطعام ,معي حق اليس كذلك وشكرا


----------



## rozaal (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

الموضوع أكثر من رائع 
وأظن أن ما سيحتويه لاحقاً باذن الله سيكون أروع..،،،،
نحن بالا نتظار,,,,,

rozaal,,,"

....محبة الأرض والفضاء....


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 أبريل 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,حسنا نحن في انتظار الهندسة الغذائية وساسبقك لذالك .يستحسن ان تاكل الفواكه قبل اي وجبة ب20د ستعمل على حماية المعدة وحتى في القران الكريم ياتي ذكر الفواكه قبل الطعام ,معي حق اليس كذلك وشكرا


 

لم يخب ظنّي في تفاعلكم معي

أشكركم جميعاً :

بالنّسبة لأكل الفواكه قبل الطعام فهذا صحيحاً

واكتشف العلماْ أنّ الفاكهه قبل الطعام تفتح الشهية

وبالنسبة في القران

فقد قال شيخنا صالح المغامسي حفظه الله


قال الله تعالى عن طعام أهل الجنة: (وَفَاكِهَةٍ مِمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ * وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ) {الواقعة:21-20} 

قدم الفاكهة على اللحم ومعروف أن سنن الناس في طعامها أنهم يقدمون اللحم على الفاكهة، لكن الفرق بين الحالين أن أهل الدنيا إنما يأكلون في الأصل لسد الجوع، أما في جنات النعيم؛ فإن أهل الجنة لا يأكلون لسد الجوع وإنما يأكلون للتلذذ؛ لأن الجنة لا جوع فيها، فلا يأكلون لسد الجوع وإنما يأكلون للتفكه والتلذذ، فلما كان أكلهم الأصل فيه أنه للتلذذ والتفكه جعل الله جل وعلا الفاكهة مقدمة على عين الطعام قال تعالى: وَفَاكِهَةٍ مِمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ * وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ).


----------



## abo_zied (6 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (6 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (6 أبريل 2011)

اين الموضوع الأصلي الرد فهذه ردود مجاملات فقط


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 أبريل 2011)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> اين الموضوع الأصلي الرد فهذه ردود مجاملات فقط


 

وعجبي من رجلٍ يتصيّد كلّ خطأ .. ولم يُفرّق بين صواب وخطأ


أخي الكريم :

هذه ليست ردود مجاملات

والعلم لا يعرف كل مجامل

فهذه أخي الكريم تشجيعلٌ لي على ما سأقدمه

فاقرأ الموضوع جيّداً :

فأنا في هذا المتصفح سأبدأ بالدروس

وماكان الموضوع إلاّ للإعلان عن بدء الدروس 
..

انتظر درسي القادم :

ودي





... وريثكـ


----------



## truelove2000 (6 أبريل 2011)

معاك


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الباش مهندس على هذا الجهد الكريم ،
وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وعني أنا شخصياً فيجذبني مثل هذه المواضيع في الهندسة الغذائية
لذا أنتظر تميزك واتحافك لنا


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

فين المنيو :2:

الموضوع يبدو شيق

بالانتظار

تحياتي​


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 أبريل 2011)

*الدرس الأول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

أشكركم على هذا التشجيع وأشكركم على التفاعل الجميل

سأبدأ أول دروسي بالمقدمة :

إنّ لاشك أنّ الهندسة الغذائية لها أهمية كبيرة في حياتنا اليومية 

ففي مراكز بيع المواد الغذائية تجد الأصناف العديدة والشركات الزهيدة في ذلك

سندرسُ باختصارٍ شديد كيف يتم تصنيعها وكيف يتم انتاجها 

قبل أن يتم انتاجها ففي منظمة تسمى " هيئة الدواء والغذاء " ويوجدُ فيها معايير الجودة

ترى هذا المنتج هل فيه ضرر على الإنسان ومستهلكوه أم لا

ولو تطرقتُ إلى هذا الجانب لطال الحديث عنه ولما تكلّمنا عن الهندسة الغذائية

الهندسة الغذائية والعلوم الداخلة فيها /
1- الهندسة الكيميائية والكيمياء بصفة عامّة
2- الهندسة النووية
3- الهندسة الكهربيائية
4- الهندسة الميكانيكية
5- علم الأحياء الدقيقة
6- الهندسة المدنية
7- الهندسة في تصميم وعمليات التصنيع الغذائي 
ومثال على هندسة التصميم " وهو تقليل الحجم لتخفيض كلفة النقل "
وأيضاً طرق نقل السوائل عن طريق الأنبيب < وهذه طريقة شائعة في عمليات هندسة التصنيع الغذائي
وأيضاً نقل الحرارة بالمبادلات الحرارية
نقل الكتلة والطاقة وعمليات التجفيف والتجفيد والبسترة والتجميد والتعقيم والتبريد
وأنّ دراسة هندسة التصنيع الغذائي تعرف بما يسمى بعمليات الوحدة : وهي محاولة لتحليل عمليات الصنيع الفيزيائي في شكل أعداد صغيرة من العمليات الأساسية

سأبدأ بالدروس والمسائل والقوانين سأجعلها بعد إنهاء اللازم ومن ثم سوف نعود لمعادلات بإذن الله

الدرس الأول :

طرق حفظ الأغذية :
1- البسترة
2- التبريد
3- التجميد
4- التجفيد
5- التجفيف
6- التعقيم


أولاً : البسترة /

*هي تعريض كل جزيئات اللبن إلي درجة الحرارة اللازمة ولمدة كافية ثم التبريد السريع**.*
وتكون المادة طازجة ومدة صلاحيتها من 5-6 أيام فإذا اشتريت لبناً أو حليباً فانظر إلى مكوناته في ظهر المنتج فتجد أنّه مكتوب مبستر وانظر إلى صلاحية المادة ستجدها 6 أيام 
مثلا / الحليب واللبن







ترجع تسمية البسترة إلي لويس باستير (1822-1895)عالم الكيمياء الفرنسي الشهير الذي أرسي قواعد علم الميكروبيولوجيا الصناعية ففي عام (1864-1865)قام باستير بمعاملة الويسكي حراريا علي درجة حرارة 50-60م للقضاء علي الميكروبات المسببة للتخمر غير المرغوب فيه.قام بعمل دراسات علي البيرة*بين عامي(1871-1872)واستنتج إن تخمر اللبن مشابه لتخمر البيرة و الويسكي **حيث أن**المسبب في كل الحالات هو نمو الميكروبات غير المرغوبة.*


طريقة البسترة




بعد تعريض اللبن لدرجة حرارة كافية لقتل الميكروبات والبكتيريا يتم تعريضه للتبريد مباشرة
ومن ثمّ يعطي نتيجة سالبة لاختبار الفوسفاتيز
ويتم بعد ذلك مباشرة تعبئته وتغليفه
*لا يحدث تلوث له بعد البسترة *

العوامل التي يجب مراعاتها في عمليات البسترة
أولاً : القضاء على الميكروبات المرضية باللبن والحد من الكائنات الحية بنسبة تصل 93 %
ثانياً : أن لاتكون العملية لها تأثير على المنتج
ثالثاً : أن لا يتغير طعم ورائحة المنتج
رابعاً بعد عملية البسرة يحفظ المنتج في عبوات مناسبة على درجات حرارة منخضة

أنواع البسترة :
1- بسترة بسيطة
لاتقل عن درجة حرارة 62 % مدة نصف ساعة

2- بسترة سريعة
لا تقل عن 72 درجة مئوية خلال 15 دقيقة


صور لأجهزة البسترة



جهاز ألفا لافال






رسم تخطيطي يوضح عملية البسترة 




جهاز أنبوبي






جهاز صفائحي​ 

إن شاء الله يعجبكم الحليب اللي مسويه لكم


 بالهناء والشفا



الدرس القادم بإذن الله عن : التبريد



... وريثكـ


----------



## سارية عثمان (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،فعلاً موضوع مهم جداً ارجو ان تواصل.


----------



## عصام حمامي (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير و أعانك على ما أنت مقبل عليه
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (6 أبريل 2011)

الأخ وريث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميل أن تسلط الضوء على ذلك لأجل الصحة العامة وإكسابنا 

المعرفة بهذا الخصوص

جزاك الله كل خير

نتابعك بشوق

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## maae (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وريث
وفي انتظار الدروس المتبقية
سائلا الله تعالي ان يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (7 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق اخي وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (7 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك على اجتهادك ونحن فى انتظار مساهماتك


----------



## belal7 (7 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله 
الحقيقة لم اكن اعلم بأهمية الهندسة الغذائية وما هي عليه 

تابع ونحن بإنتضار جديدك بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abokhadija (7 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق أخي الكريم وأرجو ان تمدنا بمعلومات تفيد المجتمع وتفيد الدين وأن تحتسب الأجر


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي وريث القيسين
نحن فعلا بحاجة لهذا النوع من العلم والمعرفة لان الكثيرين منا لا يعلمون عن هذا النوع من الهندسة الا الاسم
اشد على يديك


----------



## gogo_abbas (7 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي وريث 
بارك الله فيك و زادك في العلم بسطه وسعه 
تقبل تحياتي علي هذه المعلومات القيمه جدا 
اختك جهاد


----------



## kaboke (7 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم مشكور جداً علي هذة المعلومات التي تهتم بصحة وغذاء الانسان نحن متابعون معك بأذن الله


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم نحن في انتظار المفيد منك ان شاء الله
وسنمطر عليك زخات وزخات من الاسئلة
تحياتي


----------



## biomed eng (7 أبريل 2011)

thanx for yr effort keep going ... we expect more wothy information


----------



## safety113 (7 أبريل 2011)

هنالك آراء لا تعترف باتحاليل الغذائية نهائيا وتعتبر ان لكل ارض خصوصيتها باعطاء القيمة الغذائية للنبات او الفاكهة مثلا البندورة في سوريا يختلف تحليلها عن البندورة في امريكا طبعا هذا مجرد رأي
ونحن في مجال السلامة نهتم باستندرات عالمية لسلامة الغذاء
ونها على سبيل المثال الملفات التالية للتحميل:
*RELATED DOCUMENTS*



 The final version of the report of the 32nd Session of the Codex Alimentarius Commission
 *Report of the Evaluation of the Codex Alimentarius and Other FAO and WHO Food Standards Work, 
*



 English
pdf, 3.01Mb
 *Joint FAO/WHO Workshop on Provision of Scientific Advice to Codex and Member States, 27-29 January 2004, Geneva, Switzerland*



 English
pdf, 408kb
 

 Weekly epidemilogical report: Food safety in developing countries - building capacity, April 2004
pdf, 177kb
 WHO and FAO have a recipe for safer food, WHO Bulletin: Volume 81, May 2003
pdf, 37kb
سؤالي هنا سيدي الكريم:
هل هنالك مواصفة عربية للغذاء تضمن سلامته بكافة المراحل التي ذكرتها؟
موضوعك تشكر عليه وانا بانتظار المزيد


----------



## safety113 (7 أبريل 2011)

*سلامة الغذاء*

وهذا رابط لمنتدى
يتحدث عن سلامة الغذاء
اقوم بنشره للفائدة والاستزادة لمن يحب
على الرابط التالي:

http://hseq.forumotions.com/f30-montada

*مع خالص حبي وتقديري للجميع*
​


----------



## بيليا (7 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم وريث وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة أسما (7 أبريل 2011)

أكيد نحن بالانتظار ....
بصراحة الموضوع بثير اهتمامي كتير وأتمنى معرفة المزيد عنه...
وألف شكر.........


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك و جزاك خيرا
متابعون ان شاء الرحمن


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الاهتمام بتقديم علم جديد على كثير منا


----------



## ama-ce (7 أبريل 2011)

*بالعلم والايمان سنسود العالم*

جزاك الله خيرا وادارة الملتقى 
بالعلم والايمان سنسود العالم


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (7 أبريل 2011)

tkanks


----------



## زينب الجبوري (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبانتظار مواضيع اخرى


----------



## Hisham_K (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## لابتووووب (7 أبريل 2011)

دوما نتمنى لك التوفيق لفعل الخير
ونحن في الإنتظار


----------



## mzizoo (7 أبريل 2011)

*اوكي نحنو باانتظار جديدك 
الله يوفقك وواصل يالغلا *​


----------



## ميسون احمد (7 أبريل 2011)

بالرغم من انه ليس لدي خبره في الهندسة 
ولكنني على استعداد تعلم شيء جديد ومفيد 
وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزوان حسناتك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 أبريل 2011)

والله اني اراه موضوع ممتع وجميل وكذلك مفيد للصحة ونحن بانتظارك اخي الفاضل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله أخي الكريم.


----------



## mbakir88 (7 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق دوما اخي الكريم


----------



## saad_aass222 (7 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك ياأخي وننتظر منك المزيد.وان تحقق كل احلامك في هذا المجال


----------



## ايمن م (7 أبريل 2011)

التالتلات


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (7 أبريل 2011)

شكراً للكم (ملتقى المهندسين العرب) على قبولكم للدخولي في منديكم الرائع .....


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (7 أبريل 2011)

اخواني ان طالب بكلية الهندسة المعمارية في المستوى الاخير للنيل درجة البكلاريوس ,وعندي مشروع تخرج في مصانع الاسماك وعندي مشكلة في الامثلة المشابهة للتصاميم مصانع الاسماك فارجو تعاونكم معي وشكراً .
ارسل الى ايميلي اوالى الايميل [email protected]


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 أبريل 2011)

ابن الشحر علاء قال:


> اخواني ان طالب بكلية الهندسة المعمارية في المستوى الاخير للنيل درجة البكلاريوس ,وعندي مشروع تخرج في مصانع الاسماك وعندي مشكلة في الامثلة المشابهة للتصاميم مصانع الاسماك فارجو تعاونكم معي وشكراً .
> ارسل الى ايميلي اوالى الايميل [email protected]


 
أخطأت العنوان

..

^ _ ^ من شروط وقوانين الملتقى :

عدم وضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات والمواضيع

أتمنّى أن تتقيّد بهذه الشروط





... وريثكـ


----------



## swaha (7 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع استاذ وريث
وسنعاود مرة اخرى للآطلاع على الجديد
الف شكر لك​


----------



## ابوهشوم (7 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## نور الجزائرية (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
نشكر لك هذه البادرة اخي وريث القيسين و ننتر كل المعلومات 
لكن احذر هناك من سيزعجك بكثير من الاسئلة من امثالي خاصة و ان كل صديقاتي مهندسات في مراقبة النوعية و كيمياء يعني كل يوم اسمع امور تسر و اخرى ترعب عن الاكل الذي نتناوله 
بالتوفيق اخي ..ننتظر منك المزيد .


----------



## قاسم عبد ألمهدي (7 أبريل 2011)

وإذا عزمت فتوكل على ألله


----------



## هانى عصمت (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 أبريل 2011)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> نشكر لك هذه البادرة اخي وريث القيسين و ننتر كل المعلومات
> لكن احذر هناك من سيزعجك بكثير من الاسئلة من امثالي خاصة و ان كل صديقاتي مهندسات في مراقبة النوعية و كيمياء يعني كل يوم اسمع امور تسر و اخرى ترعب عن الاكل الذي نتناوله
> بالتوفيق اخي ..ننتظر منك المزيد .


 
أختي أقتبسُ من كلامي



وريث القيسين قال:


> ولو لم أرى تفاعلاً وأسئلة تريدون الإجابة عليها لقلّ جهدي وعطائي
> 
> علماً الأسئلة التي توجهونا علي بعد كلّ درس سأجيبُ ماستطعت لأنّني لازلتُ طالباً ولا أمتلك الخبرة الكافية
> 
> ... وريثكـ


 
لن أجيب على كل سؤال فهذا من المحال يصعبُ علي .. ولكنّني لن أحرم غيري بمعلومة عندي

جزاك الله كل خير أختي .. وأعلم أنّ بعض الأسئلة تكونُ محرجة

لذلك قلت



وريث القيسين قال:


> أنا في تحدي كبير


 
أسألُ الله أن يعينني على ذلك

..

أشكرُ كلّ الأخوة الذين شاركوني هنا

وهذا يدفعني إلى الأفضل بإذن الله

انتظروني الدرس القادم





... وريثكـ


----------



## م/محمد سعد (8 أبريل 2011)

انا فى انتطارك انا


----------



## يحي الحربي (8 أبريل 2011)

لبنة اخرى نتمنى ان تضاف الى هذا الصرح الشامخ
نتمنى لكم التوفيق في انشاء القسم وتغذيته بالمفيد
وللجميع تحياتي


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 أبريل 2011)

*الدرس الثاني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قبل أن أتكلّم في الدرس الثاني
سأذكر لكم بعض ماذكرناه :
قد تناولنا في الدرس الماضي عن طريقة من طرق حفظ الأغذية وكما سلفنا بأنّني لا أُحبّذ بالمسائل من البداية 
وقد تحدثت عن البسترة وطريقة عملها
وأنواعها : البسترة البطيئة والبسترة السريعة
والعوامل التي يجب مراعاتها قي عملية البسترة
وذكرنا أيضاً ماهي البسترة وكيف عرفناه
ومن أراد أن يزيد في هذا الموضوع فليزور الدرس السابق وهو في الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257220-3.html

ولكن لدي اسئلة على الدرس الماضي :

السؤال الأول : هات مثالاً على مادة غذائية مبسترة غير الذي ذكرناه وهو الحليب واللبن ؟

السؤال الثاني : عرّف البسترة الفُجائية أو المفاجأة ؟

....

الدرس الثاني : 

" التبريد "

أصبح التبريد في زمننا هذا لايستغنى عنه وقد صُنّف في الإقتصاد أنّه من الضروريات وليس الكماليات
فالضرورة هو مايحتاجه المرء ولا يستطيع الاستغناء عنه مثل الملبس والمأكل والمشرب
ولكن الكمالية : هي مايحتاجه المرء ولكنّ ليس لدرجة الضرورة مثل شراء ثوب آخر أو حلاقة الرأس وغيره فإن تركها فهي لاتضره

فلا تكادُ أن تدخل منزلاً إلاّ وترى فيها أجهزة تبريد وذلك لصحة النّفس ولتناول وجبة سليمة غير مضرّة بالصحة

وإننا نعلمُ جميعاً أن وجود المادة الغذائية في درجة حرارة الغرفة تتلف سريعاً
ولكن هل سألتم أنفسكم لماذا نضع الأغذية في " الثلاجة" جهاز التبريد؟
لأنّ جهاز التبريد يبطئ من عمليات الفساد ويبطئ مفعول الإنزيمات والأحياء الدقيقة فيها
" فكلّما قلت درجة حرارة المادة الغذائية كلّما طال وقتها في العيش والحياة "
ولكن يجب أن لاتصل إلى درجة التبريد لأن ذلك يتلف بعض محاصيل الخضروات والفواكه 
وسنتطرق إلى هذا الموضوع في الدرس القادم بإذن الله تعالى

إنّ حفظ الأغذية بالتبريد مثل " الدواجن والأسماك "تبقى صالحة للتخزين بمدة تتراوح بين الـ 3-4أشهر
والتبريد تكون درجة حرارته -4 درجة مئوية ولكن هذا النوع من حفظ الأغذية 
لاينطبق على جميع المواد الغذائية كالموز والخيار والطماطم والأناناس وغيره

تبريد اللحوم : بعد ذبح الحيوان مباشرة يجب وضع اللحم في الثلاجة وذلك لعدم ارتفاع درجة حرارة اللحم بعد الذبح ولو ارتفع درجة حرارة اللحم فستتحلل الأنسجة لمدة اربع وعشرين ساعة تحت درجة حرارة 35-100 درجة فهرنهايت
ولحون الضأن والماشية تحفظ على نفس درجة الحرارة ولكن من مدة تتراوح مابين الـ 6-8 أيام

تبريد الأسماك : لاتتحمّل التخزين الطويل بل إنّ وضعها في الثلاجة يفقدها من مذاقها وطعمها وتكون رائحة كريهة

تبريد النباتات : يراعى عدم تجريح النبات قبل الدخول إلى التبريد
وعندما يخرج من التبريد فتقدّم على المستهلك مباشرة لمنع تكثف المحتوى الرطوبي لديها
لأنّها تتعرض إلى الفطريات

ومن مميزات حفظ الأغذية بالتبريد :
1- أنّها تعطي فترة صلاحية أطول من وجود المادة الغذائية في درجة حرارة الغرفة
2- أنّها تبطئ نشاط الأحياء الدقيقة والإنزيمات أو النشاط الإنزيمي
3- تعطي صلاحية المادة الغذائية مابين 3-4 أشهر

من عيوب حفظ الأغذية بالتبريد :
1- تفقد لذّة المادة الغذائية " لا أقصد اللذّة كاملة ولكنّها تفقد من طزاجتها وطراوتها "
2- تغير من خواص المادة الغذائية

إنّ الأساس العلمي للتبريد : هو خفض درجة الحرارة لتثبيط نشاط الإنزيمات والكائنات الحية الدقيقة

صور لأجهزة تبريد الأغذية
















أتمنّى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم وارجو أن أكون قد تكلمت ووفيتُ واعطيتُ الموضوع حقّه

لا تنسو الإجابة على اسئلة الدرس الأول في هذا التقرير


انتظروني الدرس الثالث بإذن الله عن : التجميد




... وريثكـ


----------



## ودمجدي (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا يوفقك في تقديم المــــــــــــــــــــــــفيد


----------



## عمادووو (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير
وأرجو من الأحباب تزويدي عن مواصفات الخرسانة وكيفية إجراء إختبارات الهبوط ودرجات الحرارة وشروط حفظ العينات المأخوذة لإجراء تجارب الكسر


----------



## هيمو555 (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## مستريورك (8 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايديكم

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_nehad (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك واتمنى ان تكمل فى الموضوع
مشتاقه لمعرفة المزيدعن هذا الموضوع 
فلم اسمع به من قبل
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سرحان (8 أبريل 2011)

*واي واي ... هيه الهندسة دخلت في الأكل كمان* تحياتي للأخ الكريم وهذة فكرة جميلة ... وفقك الله لكل ماهو جديد


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 أبريل 2011)

eng_nehad قال:


> الله يوفقك واتمنى ان تكمل فى الموضوع
> مشتاقه لمعرفة المزيدعن هذا الموضوع
> فلم اسمع به من قبل
> واتمنى لك التوفيق


 


سرحان قال:


> *واي واي ... هيه الهندسة دخلت في الأكل كمان* تحياتي للأخ الكريم وهذة فكرة جميلة ... وفقك الله لكل ماهو جديد


 
كنت أودُّ أن تقرؤا عن الهندسة الغذائية قبل مشاركتكم

الهندسة الغذائية : تخصصٌ قديم وقد عملت امريكا منظمة عالمية وقد اسمتها Food Engineering


ولكن ليس ذنبي إن كنتم تأكلون وتشربون ولا تعلمون من وضع تركيزها ومن وضع معادلات لوزنها

وهل تعلمون أنّ مايعرف به اسمُ الجودة " لايتوظف فيه إلاّ المهندسيين الغذائيين


واشكركم جميعاً على هذا التجشيع الذي ليس بالغريب عليكم

انتظروني الدرس القادم بإذن الله

وأتمنّى أن تجيبو على اسئلة الدرس الماضي .. فأين مشاركاتكم التي وعدتوني إيّاها




... وريثكـ


----------



## قلب الأحبة (8 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية جزاك الله كل خير يــا أخ وريث *القيسين *على هذا الموضوع 

انا عن نفسي معلوماتي ضئيلة جدا في هذا المجال : ) 

وإن شاء الله استفاد منه جداااااااااااااااا 

وفي انتظار المزيد ... 
*
بالنسبة للأسئلة 



> * السؤال الأول : هات مثالاً على مادة غذائية مبسترة غير الذي ذكرناه وهو الحليب واللبن ؟*


انا بحث في النت ولقيت المعلومات ده ، مش عارف إذا كانت صحيحة أم لا : ) 

المهم الأمثلة كثيرة جداااااااااااا ...

الماء 

الخل 

الكحول 

العصائر 

اللحوم 

الخضراوت 


* السؤال الثاني : عرّف البسترة الفُجائية أو المفاجأة ؟

مش عارف بس أعتقد إنها التخفيض العالي لدرجة الحرارة ، مع تفريع الهواء بسرعة عالية 

يـــا ريت أعرف بقى الأجوبة الصحيحة : ) 

جزاك الله كل خير مرة أخرى 

وفي انتظاااااااااار باقي الدروس : ) 


**و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## asmaa sakr (8 أبريل 2011)

اليوم ما عاد فى صحه بجميع الاكل


----------



## خالد جرادات (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 أبريل 2011)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> *في البداية جزاك الله كل خير يــا أخ وريث *القيسين *على هذا الموضوع *​
> *انا عن نفسي معلوماتي ضئيلة جدا في هذا المجال : ) *​
> ...





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً بكـ أختي وجزاك الله كل خير 

فما زادت صفحتي إلاّ تشريفاً

ظننتُ أنّني أُلقي الدروس على نفسي

ولكنّك كسرتي القاعدة

وأشكرك على مبادرتك ومتابعتك الجميلة
 



قلب الأحبة قال:


> انا بحث في النت ولقيت المعلومات ده ، مش عارف إذا كانت صحيحة أم لا : )​
> المهم الأمثلة كثيرة جداااااااااااا ...​
> ? الماء؟ ؟​
> 
> ...



 
بالنّسبة للأجوبة :

كنتُ أُحبّذ أن تجاوبي على الأسئلة من نفس الدرس لاتبحثين في الشبكة العنكبوتية وذلك للفائدة

ولكن حقيقة أُشكرك على مبادرتك هذه

بالنّسبة لعمليات البسترة بشكل عام تدخل في جميع المواد الغذائية

ولكنّ الماء لا أعتقد ذلك فالماء بالتحلية وليس بالبسترة

فمدة صلاحية الماء سنة كاملة من بعد سنة انتاجها

وليس ستة أيام من بعد سنة انتاجها

هذا بالنّسبة للسؤال الأول !!

*


قلب الأحبة قال:



السؤال الثاني : عرّف البسترة الفُجائية أو المفاجأة ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


قلب الأحبة قال:


> ​
> *مش عارف بس أعتقد إنها التخفيض العالي لدرجة الحرارة ، مع تفريع الهواء بسرعة عالية *​
> *يـــا ريت أعرف بقى الأجوبة الصحيحة : ) *​


*
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني :
لو قرأتِ الدرس مرةً أخرى لوجدتِ الإجابة


وريث القيسين قال:



أنواع البسترة :
1- بسترة بسيطة
لاتقل عن درجة حرارة 62 % مدة نصف ساعة

2- بسترة سريعة
لا تقل عن 72 درجة مئوية خلال 15 دقيقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
قد ذكرتُ سابقاً أنّ عمليات البسترة يتم تعريضها للتبريد مباشرة .. أليس صحيحاً ؟
إذا فالتبريد المفاجئ : تكون بعد عملية البسترة البطيئة مباشرةً في درجة حرارة من 4-5 درجة مئوية
ويطلقُ أيضاً على هذه الطريقة بـ " طريقة الحجز "
​


قلب الأحبة قال:



جزاك الله كل خير مرة أخرى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


قلب الأحبة قال:


> ​
> *وفي انتظاااااااااار باقي الدروس : ) *​
> 
> *و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


 

جزاك الله كل خيرٍ أختي ووالله سعدتُ بسؤالك ومتابعتك ومشاركتك معي

وأريدُ من بقيّة الأعضاء أن يتفاعلو مثل تفاعلك

وأشكرك على تعبك وحرصك لحلّ الأسئلة


انتظريني الدرس القادم بإذن المولى عزّوجل






... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 أبريل 2011)

asmaa sakr قال:


> اليوم ما عاد فى صحه بجميع الاكل


 
لو ماعاد هناك صحّة لأصبحت كلّ البشرية مرضى وأموات

أخي في الله لو قلت وخصصت المطاعم سأكونُ معك

وأقربُ مثال الزيت :

أتعلم أخي أنّ الزيت من مسببات الطعام

عجيب !!

الزيت في المطاعم ينقلي يوماً كاملاً وربما يومين

أوتعلم أخي أنّ الزيت يقلى لمرةٍ واحدة فقط 

ولكنّ عندما تقول ماعاد في صحة في الطعام 

هنا استوقفك أخي

فنحنُ كمهندسون غذائيون ماهو عملنا ؟

المنظمة العالمية لهيئة الدواء والغذاء ماهو علمها ؟

بالعكس أخي الطعام والمواد الغذائية المصرحة بها ماصرح لها إلاّ وليس فيها ضرر

ولكن هناك بعض المواد الغذائية للأسف مصرحٌ لها ولكنّها ليست كثيرة

مثل البطاطس أو الشيبسي

في البطاطس مكتوب في ظهر الكيس بطعم الجبن

وآخر بطعم الملح والخل

وآخر بطعم الكاتشب

أتعلم أخي أنّ هذا كذب

ففلو ركزت في كلمة بطعم " فإنّ هناك محاليل ومواد كيميائية تفي هذا الغرض

وأحذركم منه فإنّه سبباً لمرض اسرطان وأمراض المعدة

أشكرك أخي على مشاركتك معي هنا






... وريثكـ


----------



## اسامه ناصر (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وان شاء مايذهب مجهودك سدى وفقك الله


----------



## اريج الجنه (8 أبريل 2011)

اجتهاد طيب منك وموضوع رائع.......بانتظار جدبدك.


----------



## محمداحمد5 (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## حسام البصري (8 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ اللي داخل تحدي وهو بعدة طالب ماعنده خبرة ؟ السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ( وريث القيسين )؟
لماذا انت في تحدى؟ المهندس الذي ليس له خبرة ولايزال طالب لايدخل التحديات؟ وانما يتوكل على الله في طرح مواضيعة ويتقرب بها الى الله عز وجل ليقدم خدمة الى مجتمعه ؟ والمهندس لايطلب التشجيع كي يستطيع ان يتحدى؟
المهندس متمكن من ادائه في كل الاحوال والا كيف استطاع ان يكون مهندسا؟ويطور نفسة والاخرين؟
الاعتماد على الخالق في طرح المواضيع هو اكبر تشجيع لك؟اعقل وتوكل وسوف تجدان الله يسدد خطاك ان كنت تطلب القرب منه في تقديم مايخدم الناس؟ وقدم مواضيعك على قدر مستواك العلمي .. وشيئا فشيئا تدرج في عطائك لحين بلوغك القصد الذي انت في صدده؟ وفقك الله لمشروعك الجديد بلا تحدي.. وانما خدمة للامة الاسلامية وللعلم.


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 أبريل 2011)

حسام البصري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ اللي داخل تحدي وهو بعدة طالب ماعنده خبرة ؟ السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ( وريث القيسين )؟
> لماذا انت في تحدى؟ المهندس الذي ليس له خبرة ولايزال طالب لايدخل التحديات؟ وانما يتوكل على الله في طرح مواضيعة ويتقرب بها الى الله عز وجل ليقدم خدمة الى مجتمعه ؟ والمهندس لايطلب التشجيع كي يستطيع ان يتحدى؟
> المهندس متمكن من ادائه في كل الاحوال والا كيف استطاع ان يكون مهندسا؟ويطور نفسة والاخرين؟
> الاعتماد على الخالق في طرح المواضيع هو اكبر تشجيع لك؟اعقل وتوكل وسوف تجدان الله يسدد خطاك ان كنت تطلب القرب منه في تقديم مايخدم الناس؟ وقدم مواضيعك على قدر مستواك العلمي .. وشيئا فشيئا تدرج في عطائك لحين بلوغك القصد الذي انت في صدده؟ وفقك الله لمشروعك الجديد بلا تحدي.. وانما خدمة للامة الاسلامية وللعلم.


 جزاك الله خير


!! إن أردتّ النّجاح فاعلن التحدي !!





... وريثكـ


----------



## ابو عمار الشمري (9 أبريل 2011)

ندعو الله ان يوفقك ويبارك بجهودك لما هو في خدمة البشرية وسؤالي هو لو لم يكن هناك خبزا" فبماذا يمكن ان يعوض الانسان جوعة ؟ مع تقديري


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا متابع معاك يــا أخ وريث 

وبالمناسبة انا برده أخ مش أخت : ) 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## محمودشمس (9 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.*​


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (9 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك ونحن بانتظار جديدك وبارك الله بك


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 أبريل 2011)

ابو عمار الشمري قال:


> ندعو الله ان يوفقك ويبارك بجهودك لما هو في خدمة البشرية وسؤالي هو لو لم يكن هناك خبزا" فبماذا يمكن ان يعوض الانسان جوعة ؟ مع تقديري


 

أهلاً بكـ أخي وبارك الله بك

بالنّسبة للخبر هناك مواد غذائية كثيرة من القمح

والخبز الأسمر هو غنيٌّ بالألياف

والألياف تخفض نسبة الكوليسترول

وتخفض نسبة السكر في الدم " وأنا أنصح مرضى السكري شفاهم الله بالإكثار من هذا النوع من الخبز

وتساهم في خفض الوزن "وأنا انصح أيضاً من يريد أن يخفف من وزنه أن يكثر من هذا الخبز

الخبز الأبيض والخبز الأسمر !!

الخبز الأبيض يمتلك من الألياف 1 % فقط

والخبز الأسمر 99 %

..

وتجد أكرمكم الله براز الأنسان يكون ثقيلا فهذا بفضل الألياف

..

وبالنّسبة لسؤالك هل يستطيع الإنسان أن يسد جوعه بدون وجود الخبز؟

نعم أخي !! فهناك بدائل لهذا الخبز

ولكنّني أنصحكم بالخبز الأسمر بمعدل ربع رغيف باليوم







... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 أبريل 2011)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> *انا متابع معاك يــا أخ وريث *​
> *وبالمناسبة انا برده أخ مش أخت : ) *​
> ...


 

آسف أخي ولكن كثرة الردود هي من تلهيني

ولكنّني سعيدٌ بكـ مرةً أخرى






... وريثكـ


----------



## م عهد محمود (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك الله بما تتعلم


----------



## بابكر محمد على (9 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
فى المره السابقه طلبت كتاب فى هندسه تكرير النفط ولم ياتينى اى رد ارجوا منكم شاكرا المساعده فى هذا الموضوع 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## abdullah sana (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ..... انا عضو جديد ..... وانا في شوق كبير للمتابعة .....في انتظار المقالة....


----------



## الكوكب (9 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع رائع، نحن في متابعة كل جديد و مفيد و بالتوفبق ان شاء الله


----------



## ميدو ايجيبت (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولتطلق حملتك لزيادة الوعي لدينا وفقك الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير

ورحم الله والديكم

وأنا أنصحُ الاخوة بالتدرج معي





... وريثكـ


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (10 أبريل 2011)

افادك الله ننتظر


----------



## سعدون علي (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## كاردينيا82 (10 أبريل 2011)

نحن بأنتظار نصائح غذائية وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندسة ر ف (10 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله وفى انتظار الدروس


----------



## محمد حسيين (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
فيما يخص النظام الغذائي وهو ليس ببعيد عن الموضوع يوجد نقطة مهمة إذا تفكرنا فيها قليلا نجد أنها مهمة ومكملة لما تم ذكره وهي قاعدة (كلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا إنه لايحب المسرفين ) أهدانا إياها القرآن الكريم فكيف يمكن تطبيقها بالشكل الصحيح على أنفسنا ؟؟؟ وجهة نظر ...... 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mammad_1313 (10 أبريل 2011)

*
Hi Dear friend
how are you? I am looking for your help, to get some thing help me out in Drying food using microwave . thanks*


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (10 أبريل 2011)

اخي تامر لك كل التحيه والاحترام
وربنا يعينك علي هذا التحدي 
ونحن بانتظارك فلا تتاخر علينا


----------



## المغربية (10 أبريل 2011)

اتمنى لك الثوفيق في كل خير
ويارب ايحقق لك كل ما تسعى اليه
ان شاء الله


----------



## king_egy (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى العزيز اتمنى للك التوفيق


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 أبريل 2011)

*الدرس الثالث*

العضو المثالي : قلب الأحبة

..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

لاتستغربوا من هذا فلقد كان متابعاً مثلكم ولكنّه هو الوحيدُ الذي أجاب على الأسئلة في الدرس الأول فاشكرهُ على ذلك
وأتمنّى من الجميع المشاركة وبإذن الله تعالى أجدكم تنافسون على هذا اللقب في الدروس القادمة

اسئلة الدرس الماضي :
س1- مالعلاقة التي تربط بين البسترة والتبريد ؟
س2- ماهو الأساسُ العلمي للتبريد ؟

إلى الموضوع :

تكلّمنا في الدرس السابق عن التبريد وماهو التبريد
وتكلمتُ أيضاً عن مميزات التبريد 
وأنواع التبريد
ووضعتُ صوراً عن التبريد 
وعن فترة صلاحيتها أو الفترة التي تعيشُ فيها 
وكيف نتجنّب من فساد الأطعمة
وكيف الوقاية من الأمراض 
ومن أراد أن يزتزيد فعليه زيارة الدرس الثاني على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257220-7.html

فاليوم سأتكلّم عن التجميد :

الدرسُ الثالث :

التجميد /

حقيقةً ليس هناك فرقاً بين التجميد والتبريد فكلٌ لهما نفسُ الملجأ ونفس العمل والوظيفة
ولكنّ هناك فروقات وأفضلية للتجميد خاصّة
ويقصدُ بالتجميد هو خفض درجة الحرارة على حسب الدرجة المطلوبة 
فهي تبدأ من ( -4 إلى أن تصل لـ -196)
والحفظ بالتجميد باختصار هو " حفظ طويلُ الأجل "
لأنّ وضعُ المادة الغذائية في جهاز التجميد freezing ينتجُ عن ذلك توقف تام للبكتيريا والكائنات الحية
وكلنا نعلم أنّ سبب فساد المواد الغذائية هي البكتيريا والكائنات الحية الدقيقة
فوجودها في هذا الجهاز تتجمّد ولا تستطيع فعل أي شيء 
يقصدُ بالتجميد : هو خفض درجة حرارة المادة الغذائية إلى درجة حرارة أقل من التجميد التي يتجمد عندها السائل الخلوي في أنسجة المادة الغذائية ثمّ حفظها على درجة حرارة منخفضة بحيث تسمح ببقائها على الحالة المتجمّدة

فهناك علاقة بين درجة الحرارة وجودة المادة الغذائية المجمدة
فإذا كانت درجة حرارة عملية التجميد أكثر انخفاظاً تم تجميد الغذاء في وقت أقل
وكلما كانت درجة الحرارة تخزين المادة الغذائية المجمد أكثر انخفاظاً كلما أمكن تخزين الغذاء لفترات أطول وكان الغذاء بدرجة جودة أفضل

في درس التبريد ذكرنا أنواعه :
1- التبريد البطيء
2- التبريد السريع

ولكنّ هنا نزيدُ عليه شيئاً واحداً .

فمن أنواع التجميد من حيث درجة الحرارة ثلاثة :
1- التجميد العادي
2- التجميد السريع
3- التجميد السريع جدا بالملامسة للغازات السائلة

وسنعرفُ كل واحدة منها على حدة

أولاً : التجميد العادي /
ودرجة حرارته تكون من الصفر إلى -4 درجو مئوية
من مدة تتراوح بين الـ 12 إلى 24 ساعة
وهذا عادة مايستخدمُ في البيوت والمراكز الغذائية
ولكنّنا في بعض الأحيان نحتاج لدرجة تجمد أكثر
فتكونُ درجة الحرارة من -23 إلى - 28 درجة مئوية
من مدة تتراوح بين24 إلى 40 ساعة
فهذا على حسب المادة الغذائية .

ثانياً / التجميد السريع /
وفي هذه المرحلة يتم خفض درجة الحرارة أكثر من التبريد البطيء
وأنواعه :
1- تجميد جزئي :
وتكونُ درجة حرارته من صفر إلى - 4 خلال نصف ساعة فقط
2- تجميد كامل :
تكون درجة حرارته -40 في مدة تتراوح بين الساعة إلى الساعتين
ومن الؤكد هنا نستخدم التجميد الكامل في جميع الأشكال

3- التجميد السريع جدا بالملامسة للغازات السائلة /
وفي هذه الطريقة نستعمل بعض الغازات التي تتميز بانخفاض درجة غليانها 
مثل : 1- غاز النيتروجين السائل ودرجة غليانها -196 درجة مئوية
2- ثاني أكسدي الكربون السائل ودرجة غليانها - 78,9

ولكنّ من هذين المثالين نختار مثال واحد فقط للاستخدام .

التجميد الكامل في هذا النوع خلال نصف ساعة فقط
وفي هذه الحال نستخدم الفريون بدلاً من النيتروجين السائل أو ثاني أكسد الكربون السائل لأنّ درجة غليانها مرتفعة عنهما تصل إلى -30 
ومن هنا يمكن تلافي الأحداث أو الآثار الغير مستحبة للبرودة الشديدة المفاجئة
وخاصة كما ذكرتُ في الدرس السابق " الأسماك " لأنّه تحدث شقوقا خارجية أي : في طبقة الجلد الخارجية
وتفضل طرق التجميد السريع عن التجميد العادي , لأنّ التجميد السريع يؤدي إلى تكوين بلورات ثلجية دقيقة .
وبذلك تتأثر البروتينات وبعض مكونات المواد الغذائية

مميزات التجميد :
1- طويل الأجل .
2- أيقاف نشاط الأحياء الدقيقة والنشاط الإنزيمي
3- درجة الحرارة من -10 إلى -40 

الفرق بين التجميد البطيء والتجميد السريع
التجميد البطيء : تكون بللورات ثلجية كبيرة ممّا يتلف المادة الغذائية
التجميد السريع : تكون بلورات ثلجية صغيرة جدا مما يتأثر بعض مكونات المادة فقط



أساس حفظ الأغذئية بالتجميد :
1- ايقاف نشاط الكائنات الحية الدقيقة
2- تثبيط الانزيمات وتفاعلات الأكسدة " قد تستمر ببطء شديد
3- أجراء التجميد بعد التجهيز
4- استعمال طرق التجميد المناسبة
5- تخزين الغذاء المجمد في غرف التخزين المجهزة


طرق التجميد :
تيار الهواء المتحرك
2- التلامس مع الاسطح الباردة
3- الغمر في السوائل
4- النيتروجين وثاني اكسيد الكربون السائل

ومن العوامل المؤثرة في معدل التجميد :
1- درجة الحرارة
2- نوع المادة الغذائية
3- حجم المادة أيضاً
4- الدهون الموجودة في المادة
5- سرعة هواء التجميد
6- عدد الأيدي العاملة في مركز الجميد
7- عدد مرات فتح وغلق باب غرفة التجميد

للحصول على أعلى درجة للجودة في الغذاء المجمد فلابد أن تكون جودة المادة الغذائية عالية ولم تبدأ فيها علامات الفساد 
وأن يتم معاملات المواد الغذائية بالمعاملات التقنية المناسبة


تقبلوا تحياتي 







... وريثكـ


----------



## احمدهارون (11 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العميد1990 (11 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العااااااااااااااااااااااااافيهـ


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (11 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل
اتمنى ان احصل على اهمية( البصل والثوم ) لمرض السكر للاطفال وشكرا


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (11 أبريل 2011)

اريد نظام الحاسب الالي في تصميم مصانع الاغذية (تحضير وتجميد الاسماك)


----------



## Bushra Al Qaisi (11 أبريل 2011)

في الانتظار


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 أبريل 2011)

نعمة حافظ الموسوى قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> اتمنى ان احصل على اهمية( البصل والثوم ) لمرض السكر للاطفال وشكرا


 
شفا الله مريضكم

وإنّ البصل لاشك لهُ دورٌ كبير في السكر

ولكن كنصيحةٍ منّي

سأوصيك بشيء :

اجعل المريض يأكل في اليوم خمسُ وجبات خفيفة جداً

وتكونُ من بينها سلطة خضار بالخبز الأسمر





... وريثكـ


----------



## ouday alnaqeeb (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك والهمك حسن اعداد الغذاء وصنع مايفيد الجسم من فيتامينات والبعد عن الدهونات
:2:....:12:


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (12 أبريل 2011)

I'll give you everything I have information


----------



## LOLIM (12 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.مفرج (12 أبريل 2011)

سنكون سعداء بما تقدمه من معلومات 
ننتظر جديدك اخي


----------



## مهندسة الحاسوب201 (12 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيراً يسرنا ذلك كثيراً ونحن بانتظار الدروس


----------



## steelco (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا للمبادرة الطيبة الشهية
تحياتي


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وفى انتظار باقى السلسلة من الدروس 
مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## عثمان ملحم (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فييييك


----------



## شهرزادالملكه (12 أبريل 2011)

اكيد نحن بأنتظار كل المعلومات المفيد عايزين نستفيد فعلا منتظرين


----------



## ابو علي النزال (12 أبريل 2011)

شىء جميل ورائع ان شاء الله


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (12 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك ونحن معك


----------



## engzoubi (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## خالد النورس (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي وريث


----------



## ياسرعبدو (13 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## الراغب بالتطور (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## الراغب بالتطور (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بيك 
موضوع جميل
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي 
ولكنني اعرف ان الصناعات الغذائية فرع من فروع العلوم الزراعية 
فما هي علاقة الهندسة به ؟ .
فان كنت تقصد المكائن والمعدات فقد يقوم بها مهندس كهرباء او ميكانيك او مهندس كيمياوي .
ارجوا التوضيح ؟ .


----------



## عباس الخالدي (13 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق ..باشمهندس..


----------



## وريث القيسين (13 أبريل 2011)

سعد احمد سالم قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي
> ولكنني اعرف ان الصناعات الغذائية فرع من فروع العلوم الزراعية
> فما هي علاقة الهندسة به ؟ .
> فان كنت تقصد المكائن والمعدات فقد يقوم بها مهندس كهرباء او ميكانيك او مهندس كيمياوي .
> ارجوا التوضيح ؟ .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو أنّ معلوماتك جميلة ومفيدة

أخي في الله : إن الصناعات الغذائية هي علم من علوم كلية العلوم الزراعية والأغذية

صدقت أخي : ولكنّ أنا كمهندس غذائي تربطنا علاقة بسيطة بيني وبين الصناعات الغذائية وليست علاقة وثيقة دائمة

فما أطرحه الآن من دروس ليس هو لبّ الهندسة الغذائية ولكنّه الأساس

فأنا أبدأ بالأساس ومن ثم سأنتقلُ إلى لبّ الموضوع ولبّ الهندسة الغذائية

فليس من المعقول أبدأ بمسائل وقوانين وليس هنا من يعرف طرق حفظ الأغذية

هناك مسائل مثلاً : حليب مبستر بتركيز 11% ومحلول ملحي بتركيز 3%
فاحسب كتلة الماء المبخر ؟

فماهو الحليب المبستر ؟وماهو نوعه؟ وكيف تتم طريقته ؟وكيف يتم حسابه ؟وكيف تم تركيز المحلول فيه ؟وماهي كمية الحليب ؟وماهي درجة الحرارة؟ وماهي أيضاً مدة صلاحيته ؟ وماهي معايير الجودة ؟ وكيف تطبق معايير الجودة؟ والأسئلة كثيرة

فأنا كما قلت لك سأبدأ بما هو الأساس

بدأ القرآن بـ " اقرأ "

وانتهى بفهم وهي سورة الدَّين

أتمنّى أن أكون قد أجزت في هذا !! وتكون قد فهمت من مغزاي ..


تقديري لمقامك السّامي





... وريثكـ


----------



## علي فضيخ (14 أبريل 2011)

لاتستحي من اعطاء القليل فان الحرمان اقل منه


----------



## وريث القيسين (14 أبريل 2011)

علي فضيخ قال:


> لاتستحي من اعطاء القليل فان الحرمان اقل منه


 
رضي الله على عليّ الشهم الشجاع

وهداك الله لطريق الهُدى

وجزاك الله كل خير





... وريثكـ


----------



## chro (14 أبريل 2011)

good job, I'm waiting


----------



## فراس الخياط (14 أبريل 2011)

الله يفتح عليك يا اخي ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (14 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يوفقك يا وريث
وفى انتظار افكارك


----------



## Abdo el Husseini (14 أبريل 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا ونحن فى انتظار المزيد_​


----------



## aymanneseim (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## Mr. M (14 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي وبارك الله في جهدك

عندي سؤالين عن البسترة والتجميد

1/ تحدثت في درس البستره عن قيمة درجة الحراره المرتفعه فماهي درجة الحراره المنخفضه؟
2/ لوبقي على صلاحية اي منتج يوم على انتهائه وتم وضعه في غرفة التجميد وتم اخذه بعد اسبوع هل تتغير حالة المنتج ؟

شاكر لك تجاوبك


----------



## وريث القيسين (14 أبريل 2011)

mr. M قال:


> يعطيك العافيه اخوي وبارك الله في جهدك
> 
> عندي سؤالين عن البسترة والتجميد
> 
> ...


 
الله يعافيك ياخوي

وشاكر لك مشاركتك الجميلة

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول :
فائدة البسترة هي درجة الحرارة المرتفعة لقتل البكتيريا في المادة الغذائية فلا أعتقد أنّ هناك بسترة بدرجة حرارة منخفضة
ودرجة الحرارة المنخفضة هي درجة البرودة وتصل إلى درجة التجميد

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فيه تلاعباً كثيراً ولكنّه أعجبني سؤالك ياأخي

لو بقي على صلاحية المنتج يوماً واحد وتم وضعه في درجة التجميد تتأثر خواص الجودة في المادة الغذائية
فعلى سبيل المثال : البامية عندما تطبخها وتأكلها من ساعتها هل طعمها وخواصها مثلما لمّا تطبخها وتضعها في الثلاجة يوماً أو يومين !! هل طعمها يختلف أم لا ؟

إذاً فهذه هي 


أشكرك أخي على حسن مروروك وسؤالك الجميل

وانتظرني قريباً في الدرس القادم باذن الله






... وريثكـ


----------



## mnomo (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (14 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا خوى و جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## سميرالسلطاني (14 أبريل 2011)

اتلتاتابالايبلسبلسي


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (14 أبريل 2011)

في انتظارك..........بالتوفيق,,,,,


----------



## م اخلاص (14 أبريل 2011)

كل التوفيق لك


----------



## علاوي ناوي (14 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله لما فيه الصلاح


----------



## النور برير عبدالله (14 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## احمد علي القاسم (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ونتمنى منك الاكثر


----------



## وريث القيسين (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كي خير

ووالله أسعدني تواجدكم كثيراً

أنا اعتذر عن غيابي في اليومين الماضية وبإذن الله سأكونُ قريباً هنا

انتظروني





... وريثكـ


----------



## عبدالله النادى (15 أبريل 2011)

فى الانتظار


----------



## وسام المطوري (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز ونحن ننتظر والله يوفقك


----------



## ادور (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررر كتير لك اتمني ايضا الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Mzghoul (16 أبريل 2011)

وفقكم الله
وزادكم من علمه


----------



## aldambi (16 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمد مهدي داود (16 أبريل 2011)

اشكر كل من رحب بوجودي معكم ايها الاخوة الأعزاء


----------



## سين ميم (16 أبريل 2011)

شكراً جزيلا اخي على هذا الطرح الرائع و نحن بانتضار المزيد من حضرتك .......تحياتي للجميع


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وقواك و قدرك و اعانك رزقك الاخلاص و ثبتك عليه


----------



## ASMAA.Z (17 أبريل 2011)

Thanx...


----------



## محسن 9 (17 أبريل 2011)

اخي وريث كل الشكر على الجهود المبذولة ونسأل الله تعالى للجميع الصحة والعافية على مدار السنين والايام 
اخي وريث هل يوجد دراسات عليا في هذا المجال هندسية زراعية قسم تغذية في المملكة لحاملين شهادات بكالوريوس من سوريا جامعة دمشق ويريدون تكملة الدراسة في المملكة للحصول على شهادة الما جستير افيدنا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عصام دلول (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 أبريل 2011)

محسن 9 قال:


> اخي وريث كل الشكر على الجهود المبذولة ونسأل الله تعالى للجميع الصحة والعافية على مدار السنين والايام
> اخي وريث هل يوجد دراسات عليا في هذا المجال هندسية زراعية قسم تغذية في المملكة لحاملين شهادات بكالوريوس من سوريا جامعة دمشق ويريدون تكملة الدراسة في المملكة للحصول على شهادة الما جستير افيدنا جزاك الله كل خير


 
أشكرك على جميل الكَلِمْ

أخي نعم هناك دراسة الماجستير 

وبشارة : في جامعة الملك فيصل ستفتح الدراسة بإذن الله مجاااااااانا خلال سنة أو سنتين 


وأهلاً بكـ وبأهل سوريا




... وريثكـ


----------



## محمود عصفور (17 أبريل 2011)

وريث القيسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أتمنّى أن تكونوا في تمام الصحة والعافية
> 
> ...


 
جميل جدا يا اخى الكريم فى انتظار ابداعك


----------



## مجدى حسنى الأنصارى (17 أبريل 2011)

الأخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم 
فعلا الموضوع شيق جدا و الأحسن طلبك المشاركه منا معك و التواصل وهو ما يزيد من أواصر الأخوه و المحبه بين أفراد الأسره الواحدة شكرا لك و نحن فى أنتظارك


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم وان شاء الله موفق .


----------



## ميشا1 (18 أبريل 2011)

والله ما اكذب عليك بمجرد ان اشوف الاكل وخاصة المعلبات الجاهزة التهمها دون التفكير بصناعتها او مضارها
ولكن اركز اكثر على مادة الكوليسترول لانها مخيفه جدااااا


----------



## T O S H I B A (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ~

جزاك الله كل الخير ~

واصل ^^


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (18 أبريل 2011)

جهد مبارك

موفق


----------



## mohammed RIRI (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واعانك


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن34 (18 أبريل 2011)

أخى الكريم "خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه" ربنا يوفقك ونرجو الاستفاده من موضوعك هندسة الغذاء


----------



## teena (18 أبريل 2011)

_شكرا كتير ننتظر المزيد_


----------



## liwa_boss (19 أبريل 2011)

في انتضار جديدك والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابتسام احمد (19 أبريل 2011)

موضوع كلش مهم ومفيد خاصة في الوقت الحاضر لكثرة الامراض


----------



## كوثر علي (19 أبريل 2011)

تماميشن وحماسنج نحن معك يا مهندسنا 
وان شاء نستفيد من هذا العلم ونصبح جميعا شموعا للمستقبل


----------



## zahraa al tmeme (19 أبريل 2011)

بالرغم من انوو ماكو هيج تخصص اعتقد يمنه بالعراق بس مبين اختصاص حلوو

بانتظار مالديك اخي


----------



## نشاردرش (19 أبريل 2011)

اناسعيد جدا بانضمامى الى ملتقى المهندس




ين العرب وارجو ان نستفيد جميعا من الخبرات الجيده واشكر الاداره على هذه الثقه الغاليه


----------



## نشاردرش (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للاداره


----------



## ahmad mnsor (19 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك وواصل يالغلا


----------



## محمد مروان الازعط (20 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فى انتظار مجهود يا اخ وريث


----------



## احمد محمد العلي (20 أبريل 2011)

نحن بانتظار مشاركاتك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## الفرعون الصغير (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## وائل البحراوى (20 أبريل 2011)

مش عارف لية ريحة الطبيخ بتهل لما بشوف الصفحة دى


----------



## Mr. M (21 أبريل 2011)

وريث القيسين قال:


> الله يعافيك ياخوي
> 
> وشاكر لك مشاركتك الجميلة
> 
> ...


 
سؤالي الاول بنيته على جزئيه ذكرتها في الدرس 
( هي تعريض كل جزيئات اللبن إلي درجة الحرارة اللازمة ولمدة كافية ثم التبريد السريع)

الي فهمته من هذه الجزئيه ان البستره تتم من خلال درجه حراره مرتفه ثم منخفضة

وجزئية السؤال الثاني استفساري فيه عند وضع اللبن في الفريزر قبل انتهائه بيوم واخذه بعد اسبوع
 هل يعتبر اللبن منتهيه صلاحيته ام لا؟

وعذرا على التعقيب المتأخر


----------



## حازم زعيان (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك (خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ) 
نحن بالانتظار


----------



## صابيحي (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكووور وانشالله يكون جهدك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## soltan nosair (21 أبريل 2011)

*تعبيق*

معلومات قيمة بارك الله بك


----------



## بسام حاجولي (22 أبريل 2011)

شي ممتع ....


----------



## سرمد حمندي (22 أبريل 2011)

مرشات الماء للحدائق ضمن اختصاص الهندسة الزراعية ممكن شرح عمل المرشات


----------



## mohammed aydarous (23 أبريل 2011)

we r waiting for u


----------



## Eng/ hanan (23 أبريل 2011)

go ahead
وبارك الله فيك وزاد من امثالك


----------



## سما الاسلام (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Atheel AL-Kaabi (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور جدا 
هلا افدتنا عن الرجيم الصحي وهل هناك رجيم يؤدي الى نتائج عكسية
وشكرا لك مجددا


----------



## aboyosef_45 (23 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله في عملك وجعله نافعا لك وللمسلمين


----------



## عدالة (23 أبريل 2011)

أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وأرجو الله تعالى أن يلهمني الصواب والحكمة لأعطي ما أستطيع ولن أنكر أنني سأستفيد من مواضيعكم المتألقة اليافعة النافعة للكل 
أشكرك أخي الكريم وريث على موضوع يستحق انمتابعة والاطلاع


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (24 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## algzab (25 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم ومنتظرين كل جديدك


----------



## ammar179 (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم سوف اقدم لكم اهم المواد المستخدمه في عملية الغسل الكيمياوي لخلايا التنافذ العكسي (البولي امايد )وهي 1- مادة الاثلين داي امين تتراتك اسد رباعي الصوديوم na4edta )وتستخدم هذه الماده بداله حامضيه 9 -11.5 لازالة ترسبات اكاسيد الحديد مثل كلوريد الحديديك المستخدم في المعالجه الاوليه وكذلك تستخدم لازالة ترسبات الاطيان والمواد العضويه بكفاءه عاليه وتستخدم بدرجة حراره 30 درجه مؤيه وتركيز 1% وتدوير لمدة 2.5 ساعه
2-حامض الستريك يستخدم لازالة ترسبات املاح الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم اي لتقليل ايصالية خلايا التنافذ العكسي ويستخدم بتركيز 2% وحراره 30 وداله حامضيه 2.5-3 وتدوير لمدة 2 ساعه 
مع تحياتي المهندس عمار
2-حامض الستريك


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 أبريل 2011)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر همام الهواري (26 أبريل 2011)

الاحباب الاعزاء ارجو ممن يعرف افادة عن المصاعد الكهربائية افادتي ولهو جزيل الشكر والتقدير بعد ازن الادارة


----------



## الحاج اسماعيل (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووور اخي


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (27 أبريل 2011)

الله معك


----------



## ابوفهد67 (27 أبريل 2011)

اللع يعطيك العافيه 
مجهود طيب 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## basem elsherif (27 أبريل 2011)

يسعدني ويشرفني الاستماع اليك فهل نبدأ اولا بمفهوم الهندسة الغذائية وأهميتها والنقاط المسببة لظهور هذا العلم


----------



## saied hussien (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 ما أجمل أن يتحدث الانسان عن ماينفع الناس أو يدلى به للعلم

 ومن أجل أن تدوم الحياه فى طبيعتها لابد أن نورث ما نعلم 


وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جلال راغب (28 أبريل 2011)

منتظرك اخي وشكرا لاهتمامك علي الوجبه الحلوة 
انا منتظر 
لك تحيتي


----------



## مهندس/حسام (28 أبريل 2011)

اطلب شرح برنامج الساب


----------



## وريث القيسين (29 أبريل 2011)

mr. M قال:


> سؤالي الاول بنيته على جزئيه ذكرتها في الدرس
> ( هي تعريض كل جزيئات اللبن إلي درجة الحرارة اللازمة ولمدة كافية ثم التبريد السريع)
> 
> الي فهمته من هذه الجزئيه ان البستره تتم من خلال درجه حراره مرتفه ثم منخفضة
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز :
اللبن يتعرض لدرجة حرارة عالية ومباشرة للبرودة

السؤال الثاني :
لا أعتقد أنّ تنتهي صلاحيته ولكنّ الجودة والخواص ستختلف للأردى أو للأقل









... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (29 أبريل 2011)

atheel al-kaabi قال:


> مشكووووور جدا
> هلا افدتنا عن الرجيم الصحي وهل هناك رجيم يؤدي الى نتائج عكسية
> وشكرا لك مجددا


 هذه الأمور ليست تخصصي ولكنّني سأُفيدك بما عندي

سأنصحك برجيم مدة شهرين إلى ثلاثة اشهر وسترين العكس
( على الضمان ) :34:

تأكلين في اليوم خمسُ وجبات خفيفة جداً جداً مثل ( نصف سندويتش )

وذلك ممّن يفعلون الرجيم ويصومون أو يأكلون في اليوم وجبة فذلك خطأ
وربما يكونُ له عكسياً

وينصح أن تكون في أحدى الوجبات سلطة خضار








... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (29 أبريل 2011)

ammar179 قال:


> السلام عليكم سوف اقدم لكم اهم المواد المستخدمه في عملية الغسل الكيمياوي لخلايا التنافذ العكسي (البولي امايد )وهي 1- مادة الاثلين داي امين تتراتك اسد رباعي الصوديوم na4edta )وتستخدم هذه الماده بداله حامضيه 9 -11.5 لازالة ترسبات اكاسيد الحديد مثل كلوريد الحديديك المستخدم في المعالجه الاوليه وكذلك تستخدم لازالة ترسبات الاطيان والمواد العضويه بكفاءه عاليه وتستخدم بدرجة حراره 30 درجه مؤيه وتركيز 1% وتدوير لمدة 2.5 ساعه
> 2-حامض الستريك يستخدم لازالة ترسبات املاح الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم اي لتقليل ايصالية خلايا التنافذ العكسي ويستخدم بتركيز 2% وحراره 30 وداله حامضيه 2.5-3 وتدوير لمدة 2 ساعه
> مع تحياتي المهندس عمار
> 2-حامض الستريك


 

جمييييييل جدا جدا جدا
جزاك الله خير يامهندسنا وواصل معنا بحكم أنّنا قريبون من بعض في التخصص











... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (29 أبريل 2011)

basem elsherif قال:


> يسعدني ويشرفني الاستماع اليك فهل نبدأ اولا بمفهوم الهندسة الغذائية وأهميتها والنقاط المسببة لظهور هذا العلم


 
الهندسة الغذائية : هي الأدوات والمعدات التي يحتاجها المهندس الغذائي ويدخل فيها الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية وأكثر التخصصات الهندسية والهندسة الكيميائية وهي الأقرب لنا

أهميتها : هي الكشف عن الجودة في المصانع الغذائية
فلو زاد محلول معين أو نقص محلول معين فإن الذي يتضرر هو أنت والمستهلك
فنحنُ نراقب تلك الأجهزة والبرامج التي تشتغل عليها ومنها الماتلاب والسيمو لينك وبعض البرامج الأخرى

النقاط المسببة لهذا العلم هو للأسف لم يظهر عندنا إلاّ قريباً ولكن لو نظرت إلى أوروبا فهو من أول علوم الهندسة التي ظهرت

فالقطارُ يمشي ونحنُ لانزال ننتظرهُ يأتي













... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (29 أبريل 2011)

saied hussien قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ما أجمل أن يتحدث الانسان عن ماينفع الناس أو يدلى به للعلم
> 
> ...


 

وما أجملك أنت أخي








... وريثكـ


----------



## DIF Abdallah (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي على الطرح
الفكرة جميلة أن تجعل لنا دروسا عن الغذاء والهندسة الغذائية
بالتوفيق للجميع في التقديم والعرض والاستقبال والفهم


----------



## n200960 (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## بو رامي (29 أبريل 2011)

*يعطيك العافيه اخوي

احترااااامي*


----------



## المهندس848 (29 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يوفقك يا باش مهندس 
ونحن في إنتظار إبداعاتك


----------



## المهندس848 (29 أبريل 2011)

والله ربنا يزيد


----------



## حيدر محمدفائق (29 أبريل 2011)

ارجو اعطائي فكرة تصميم ارقام غرف فندق تكون مستوحاة من احد انواع الفنون ارت ديكو ارت كرافك ارت نوفيو


----------



## rmka (30 أبريل 2011)

من سلك طريقا يلتمس به علما سهل الله طريقه الى الجنة .

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (30 أبريل 2011)

أريد معرفة المزيد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ضاري كنعان (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## yahiaahmed (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الحياة بسمة (30 أبريل 2011)

وريث القيسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أتمنّى أن تكونوا في تمام الصحة والعافية
> 
> ...


----------



## فني كهربائي2 (30 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## صياد النسور (30 أبريل 2011)

الصراحة اول مرة اسمع بالهندسة الغذئية
ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## sahor (1 مايو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير ونشاالله رح تفيدنا أكيد بدروسك ونحن عمنستنى الدروس


----------



## انكيدو 70 (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك ...تحياتي


----------



## paponi (2 مايو 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافيه ..


----------



## adel-sodmy (3 مايو 2011)

منتظرين وشكرا"


----------



## حسين عبدالهادي (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا بك وريث وبكل علم مفيد نحن معك ومتشوقيين للعلم النافع


----------



## الخليل سراج الدين (3 مايو 2011)

ها نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## زهير كريدي (4 مايو 2011)

الطعام صحة وعافية فيجب الاعتناء به جيدا فالنستفد منكم يرحمكم الله


----------



## eng.btoosh (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا كتير ......الطعام من ضروريات الحياة فهي معين على العبادة و العمل ..و العقل السليم في الجسم السليم


----------



## العيون الدامعة (5 مايو 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة ،وانا انتظر دروسك.

وفقك الله............................................


----------



## حيدر محمد حسين (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أخي العزيز أشد على يدك في طرح هذا الموضوع لإنه من المواضيع المهمة وحيث أنا مهندس ميكانيك وأعمل في شركة صناعات غذائية تخص المشروبات الغازية soft drink اتمنى أن يكون للموضوع فائدة عامة والله الموفق أخي العزيز


----------



## حيدر محمد حسين (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم :
أخي العزيز هذا موضوع في غاية الأهمية أتمنى أن أساعدك فيه وفقك الله


----------



## A A T (5 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## eng.rad (6 مايو 2011)

sorry even i late on your answer but we ask god to help you in this scintific innovaitons


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

نشكر للكم حسن ادائكم


----------



## عمروابوعفيفى (6 مايو 2011)

ماشى ياعم احنا معاك ومنتظرين وانشاء الله هيكون موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## Dhofari (6 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق اخوي والى الامام باذن الله:20:


----------



## زينب مختار (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم مرحبا بك يا مهندس وريث 
_العقل السليم في الجسم الغذاء السليمو ونحن في انتظار دروس الغذائية الهندسية ولي الله التوفيق_


----------



## LEDO STAR (7 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا باشا على الموضوع الجامد جدا ده وفى انتظار جديدك


----------



## ibrahem eladly (7 مايو 2011)

يارب يجعللك الله لنا خيرا ويجعلنا لك خير باذن الله


----------



## eng soso91 (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخ وريث القيسين
ويعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود
الله يوفقك


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## omershample (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... نحن بانتظار الدروس


----------



## م/فرج سالم (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ونحن نريد المزيد من هذه الدروس


----------



## عبدالناصرحسين (9 مايو 2011)

انا عبد الناصر اشكرك علي هذه الرساله وانا اورد المساعده لكي اعرف اكتر في هندسه الطيران وانا اعشق هندسه الطيران واشكرك مره اخري


----------



## عصام السرحان (10 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز وريث المحترم
نبارك مسعاكم في هذا الاتجاه لاني أعتقد بان الكثير بحاجة الى الثقافة الغذائية لان اغلب المشاكل الصحية ناجمة عن الجهل بهذه الامور ------ندعوا لكم بالتسديد وبانتظارما ستقدموه ولكم التقدير


----------



## Eng. M.ElAshry (10 مايو 2011)

تحياتي لك أخي ، ولجامعة الملك فيصل ، وللأحساء وأهلها الطيبين
بانتظار دروسك​


----------



## هادي كنعان (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور على هذه الفكرة ووفقك الله لكل ما هو مفيد


----------



## nada_21 (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوتفيدة (10 مايو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ممرض لابتوب (11 مايو 2011)

*الله يجزاك الف خير وابشر في الاسلئه*


----------



## bouni-chokri (11 مايو 2011)

يقول رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم :نحن قوم لا ناكل حتى نجوع واذا اكلنا فلا نشبع :
هنا تكمن الصحة و العافية في التطبيق ..........


----------



## احمد مختار الحجار (12 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## annnas (12 مايو 2011)

h,;d kvd] luvtm lhd;km i`h hgl,q,u


----------



## annnas (12 مايو 2011)

thank you iam wait


----------



## معاذ مأمون (12 مايو 2011)

وفقك الله اخي في هذا المجال .. متمنين لك حياة دراسية اكثر متعة
فيما تبقى لك من الجامعة ... تشوقنا لمعرفة ما يتعلق بالهندسة 
الغذائية ... الله يوفقك....!


----------



## سمراء عدن (13 مايو 2011)

استمر


----------



## technosa (13 مايو 2011)

بانتظارك


----------



## nad1 (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير و الله يوفقك


----------



## كوردستان (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## narjess (14 مايو 2011)

:84:​


----------



## اسدالباطن (15 مايو 2011)

وريث القيسيين السلام عليكم الظاهر ان العد التنازلي خلصصصصصصص والاخ/تامر حيموت من الجوع وهو ينتظر اطلاق واطلاله منصات الطعام وصواريخ الشاورما والاطباق المفظله لدى كل واحدفينا وانته لا تبخل علينا بمعلوماتك.... ياخي الجوع كافر......استعجل علينا مش عايزين ننتظر ...( إذبحتنا الشفاححه ) ان ريد ن ع رف شعدك؟


----------



## مهندس عطيه (15 مايو 2011)

احسنت اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mosaed36 (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراكثير


----------



## mosaed36 (16 مايو 2011)

اللهم اليك اشكو ضعف قوتى وقلة وهوانى على الناس وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير يارب


----------



## سعد الدين1958 (16 مايو 2011)

على بركة الله


----------



## tamer adel mohamed (16 مايو 2011)

Thank u


----------



## عاطف الصقري (16 مايو 2011)

لك مني كل تقديروفي انتظاركل جديداخي الحبيب


----------



## electricboy (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## منذر سنبكي (18 مايو 2011)

اشكرك كل الشكر اخي تامر:56:


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
أتمنى ان تضع علمك فى كتاب لكى نستفيد منه


----------



## احمد مسعود حسن (18 مايو 2011)

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بالامعلومات التى تقدمها


----------



## المهندس فراس (18 مايو 2011)

ياريت اولا تعطينا تعريف عن الهندسة الغذائية ؟ والفرق بينها وبين اختصاص التغذية؟


----------



## hevi mustafa (18 مايو 2011)

thank u....we waiting


----------



## Doora Ali (18 مايو 2011)

يسلمو


----------



## almarwany983 (19 مايو 2011)

good


----------



## hosam elhadary (19 مايو 2011)

اعانك الله ووفقك


----------



## حسين عاصمي (19 مايو 2011)

اللهم وفقك الي صنع الخير واجعل ما تعرفه من ابحاث علميه تفيد بها بنو وطنك ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك وتكون صدقه جاريه وبنص القران البحث العلمي ضروره حياتيه لاستمرار الحياه 0 اقرا وربك الاكرم الذي علم بالقلم 9 امر بالقراه اي بالبحث فا الي المام قدما والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## aloosh 90 (19 مايو 2011)

_نحن في انتظارك بفارغ الصبر_
_وسوف اجهز لك الكثيييييييير من الاسئلة التي اريد الجواب عليها_


----------



## lost star (20 مايو 2011)

أعانك الله وثبت خطاك


----------



## عبد الله ال مطر (20 مايو 2011)

بانتظار كل جديد منك ...وفقك الله


----------



## 2009abu turki (20 مايو 2011)

i need information about"FIRE AND SAFETY ENGINEERING"
urget plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CLEAR (21 مايو 2011)

good


----------



## محمد برهم (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله البراك (21 مايو 2011)

نحن في انتظار جديدك


----------



## عبيد ابوعبيد (22 مايو 2011)

*نفع الله المسلمين بهذا العلم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انه على كل شيء 

قدير*


----------



## محمد خربوش (22 مايو 2011)

شكراً اخى الفاضل وانا فى انتظار دروسك مع دعواتى لك بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## مهندسه بغداديه (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ....... ونحن بأنتظار الجديد


----------



## ahmed21788 (23 مايو 2011)

عدم الادراك ادراك والادراك فى حد ذاته ادراك وفوق الادراك ادراك 
فقف ايها العقل عند منتهاك 
نسأل الله لك خيره وان يبعد عنك شره


----------



## h_assani (23 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم شكرا لك
ولكن ألا توجد لديك بعض الكتب المفيدة حول هذا الموضوع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدء صيانه (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## وريث القيسين (24 مايو 2011)

أشكركم جميعاً واعتذرُ عن التأخير

وبإذن الله تعالى سأتواجدُ هنا قريباً لأُكمل دروسي

وأشكر كل من تواجدَ هنا وإنّي ممتنّنٌ له







... وريثكـ


----------



## archi osama (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع ممتع وجديد


----------



## t4mer (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع و أتمنى وضع تلك المشاركات فى ملف و رفعها على المنتدى


----------



## engmohamedqaro (25 مايو 2011)

*طلب كتب إلكترونية و كهربائية للبروفيسور B R Gubta*

nice to meet you friends
i want to get some electeronic and electercial books for B R Gubta
1. electeric and electeronic measurements and instrumentation
2. power electeronic

and also 
electeronic devices and principles by Theraja. 
thnx


----------



## نورالايمان2004 (26 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## jak88 (26 مايو 2011)

thanx


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

الى الامام


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

الى التقدم


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

والاستمرارية


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

لكل عمل جزاء وجزائك هو الشكر


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## مساعد (مهندس مدني) (27 مايو 2011)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## القيتولي (27 مايو 2011)

اتمنى لك اخ وريث الموفقية و لمواضيعك ان تفيدنا وان يبدئ الجميع التعاون والله الموفق


----------



## احمدعمرحيدر (27 مايو 2011)

حسنا يا اخي انا انتظر ..................................................................0%


----------



## معاذ بن فهد (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اسعد الله صباحك اخي الكريم واعضاء وزوار المنتدى
اشكرك على مجهودك القيم ومبادرتك الطيبه اخي الغالي واسف على التأخر بالرد لظروفي التعليميه
موضوعك رائع في البدايه ولكن
عندي استفسار بما انك ستكون مستشارنا الغذائي

بخصوص السكريات وخطوره اكلها في الصباح هل هذه المعلومه صحيحه وهل لها تأثير على الكبد
وصلتني معلومه وحبيت التأكد منها


----------



## وريث القيسين (29 مايو 2011)

معاذ بن فهد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسعد الله صباحك اخي الكريم واعضاء وزوار المنتدى
> اشكرك على مجهودك القيم ومبادرتك الطيبه اخي الغالي واسف على التأخر بالرد لظروفي التعليميه
> موضوعك رائع في البدايه ولكن
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الغالي حفظك الله وشكراً لتلك الكلمات التي خرجت من قلبك

وأمّا بالنّسبة لسؤالك فأنا اعتذر عن الاجابة !!
لأنّ تخصص هي في الهندسة الغذائية وليس في التغذية العلاجية



اهلاً بك أخي معاذ وأشكرك لتواجدك في هذه الصفحة








... وريثكـ


----------



## سعد العراق (12 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ولكن ان امكن ارجو مساعدتي بكتاب كيمياء الاغذية


----------



## وريث القيسين (19 مارس 2012)

سعد العراق قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ولكن ان امكن ارجو مساعدتي بكتاب كيمياء الاغذية





اهلا بك ..
هذا كتاب كيمياء تحليل الاغذية اتمنّى أن يفيدك​http://www.mediafire.com/?hl4b5d58d2xq2qf





... وريثكـ​


----------



## #RONZA# (29 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية

على المجهود الرائع

موضوع رائع ومفيد ومشوق جداً 

يسلمووووووو
​


----------



## م . محمود البياتي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...لك مني كل الاحترام ... زان ممنون لو تطرقت الى المواضيع التي تخص انتاج المشروبات الغازيه او انتاج العصائر الصناعيهجزاك الله خير


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 سبتمبر 2012)

م . محمود البياتي قال:


> السلام عليكم ...لك مني كل الاحترام ... زان ممنون لو تطرقت الى المواضيع التي تخص انتاج المشروبات الغازيه او انتاج العصائر الصناعيهجزاك الله خير




ان شاء الله سوف نتطرّق لها .. 

واشكر البقية على المرور والتعليق ..






... وريثكـ


----------



## عبد الرحيم الصقر (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي وريث القيسين على هذه الجهود الرائعة في ابراز هندسة التصنيع الغذائي. 
وبما اني زميلك في المهنة فاود ان اشارك في هذه السلسلة لأبرز هندسة النظم الحيوية(Biosystems Engineering) والتي هي التخصص الأم الذي يشمل هندسة التصنيع الغذائي وسوف اشارك تحت هذا العنوان او عنوان آخر اذا رأيت مثلا "هندسة النظم الحيوية" 

آ


----------



## مواسم خير (12 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الدرس الأول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وبالإضافة لما ذكرت من طرق حفظ الأغذية هناك أيضا 1 التخليل وهو حفظ المادة الغذائية في محلول ملحي معقم بتركيز معين ومن أمثلة ذلك المخللات والجبنة البيضاء أو البلدية وهي معروفة في بلاد الشام 2 التسكير وهو حفظ المادة الغذائية بإضافة السكر بنسب معينة حسب المادة المراد حفظها لأن الفواكه تختلف عن بعضها في نسب إحتوائها على السكر ويراعى ذوق المستهلك والمحافظة على سلامة المنتج في آن واحد ومن أمثلة ذلك صناعة المرملاد والمربيات بأنواعها المختلفة ومنها مربى المشمش ، مربى الفراولة ، مربى البرتقال وغيرها . وهذين الطريقتين تستخدمان على نطاق واسع في إنتاج وحفظ الأغذية منزليا فهي تساعد الأسرة على الإستفادة من الخضروات والفواكه عند توفرها في حديقة المنزل أو في موسم نزولها بالأسواق بأسعار مناسبة ، وللحديث بقية دمتم في رعاية الله .​


----------



## hawk1282 (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بك وبعلمك


----------



## hawk1282 (17 مايو 2013)

علم الهندسة الغذائية علم رائع لذا أتمنى لك التوفيق وللإخوة الأعضاء الإفادة


----------



## وريث القيسين (18 مايو 2013)

عبد الرحيم الصقر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي وريث القيسين على هذه الجهود الرائعة في ابراز هندسة التصنيع الغذائي.
> وبما اني زميلك في المهنة فاود ان اشارك في هذه السلسلة لأبرز هندسة النظم الحيوية(Biosystems Engineering) والتي هي التخصص الأم الذي يشمل هندسة التصنيع الغذائي وسوف اشارك تحت هذا العنوان او عنوان آخر اذا رأيت مثلا "هندسة النظم الحيوية"
> 
> آ


اهلا بك مهندس وعليكم السلام وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك .. التخصص الام لهندسة التصنيع الغذائي هو الهندسة الكيميائية وبعدها تتفرع من هندسة نظم حيوية إلى هندسة زراعية .. وانا يسعدني ويشرفني أن يكون لي زميل هنا على هذه الصفحة وبانتظار دروسك ..





... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (18 مايو 2013)

*رد: الدرس الأول*



مواسم خير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وبالإضافة لما ذكرت من طرق حفظ الأغذية هناك أيضا 1 التخليل وهو حفظ المادة الغذائية في محلول ملحي معقم بتركيز معين ومن أمثلة ذلك المخللات والجبنة البيضاء أو البلدية وهي معروفة في بلاد الشام 2 التسكير وهو حفظ المادة الغذائية بإضافة السكر بنسب معينة حسب المادة المراد حفظها لأن الفواكه تختلف عن بعضها في نسب إحتوائها على السكر ويراعى ذوق المستهلك والمحافظة على سلامة المنتج في آن واحد ومن أمثلة ذلك صناعة المرملاد والمربيات بأنواعها المختلفة ومنها مربى المشمش ، مربى الفراولة ، مربى البرتقال وغيرها . وهذين الطريقتين تستخدمان على نطاق واسع في إنتاج وحفظ الأغذية منزليا فهي تساعد الأسرة على الإستفادة من الخضروات والفواكه عند توفرها في حديقة المنزل أو في موسم نزولها بالأسواق بأسعار مناسبة ، وللحديث بقية دمتم في رعاية الله .​



اهل بك مواسم خير انا ممتنٌ لك بالاضافة الجميلة هذه .. اشكرك اخي الكريم واَكمل 



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (18 مايو 2013)

hawk1282 قال:


> بارك الله بك وبعلمك



امين .. وفيكم



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (18 مايو 2013)

hawk1282 قال:


> علم الهندسة الغذائية علم رائع لذا أتمنى لك التوفيق وللإخوة الأعضاء الإفادة



نعم وهو كذلك .. اهلا بك اخي الكريم




... وريثكـ


----------



## محمد أرزقي (22 مايو 2013)

الغذاء نوعان
غذاء الروح وهو ما تحتاجه الروح لتسكن وتقر وتطمأن وأشهاه كلام الله - القرآن- وسنة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم -الحديث-
وغذاء البطن أو الجسد وهو الطعام والشراب وقد ورد الكثير من النصائح والارشادات في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
منها الأكل والشرب والتلذذ بنعم الله لكن دون اسراف...
ومنها كذلك أن لا نأكل حتى نجوع واذا أكلنا فلا نشبع...
وغيرها
وكل هذا أثبته العلم الحديث وأكد على صحته
نرجو منك يا أخانا الكريم *وريث* أن تتعمق في هذه المفاهيم وتفيدنا مما علمك الله
جزاك الله خيرا
موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد089 (5 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

